# Anonymous action Thursday 05 November 2015



## TopCat (Nov 4, 2015)

I would suggest the police are out for revenge this year. I predict the kettle will be Trafalgar Square in its entirety together with all of Whitehall. 
Green Park can't be kettled but just don't walk into the trap???!!!!


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 4, 2015)

anonymous as in _that_ anonymous or what anonymous used to mean in its dictionary sense?


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Nov 4, 2015)

TopCat said:


> I would suggest the police are out for revenge this year. I predict the kettle will be Trafalgar Square in its entirety together with all of Whitehall.
> Green Park can't be kettled but just don't walk into the trap???!!!!



Aye, getting the feeling it'll be one massive kettle!


----------



## TopCat (Nov 4, 2015)

Stay in the pub till it's all clearer as to the police plan.


----------



## shaman75 (Nov 4, 2015)

They're not fencing of parliament square again then?  Interesting statement by the met.  Containing the protest in the area where the protest actually wants to be.  Then announcing it's illegal after 9pm.  Bit of a pisstake ybh.  Protest meets at 6. Prob won't move for a bit.  So trying to give them about 90 mins to protest is ambitious.  Predict they will fail to contain and I'll be walking miles all over London again.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Nov 4, 2015)

Just passed by a student demo in Russell Sq. PLenty of plod about. Chopper buzzing overhead. Is this related?


----------



## shaman75 (Nov 4, 2015)

skyscraper101 said:


> Just passed by a student demo in Russell Sq. PLenty of plod about. Chopper buzzing overhead. Is this related?



Separate action.


----------



## Sprocket. (Nov 4, 2015)

It could almost be a film script!


----------



## TopCat (Nov 4, 2015)

Will the police leave an old shit wagon on Whitehall to be decorated and filmed?


----------



## Citizen66 (Nov 5, 2015)

If they kettle an area that size it'll trap workers in the area. So if you look like you're in your way home from work rather than in a black bloc uniform you'll have a chance to get out of it. Like I did yesterday.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 5, 2015)

skyscraper101 said:


> Just passed by a student demo in Russell Sq. PLenty of plod about. Chopper buzzing overhead. Is this related?


yesterday was november 4. today is november 5. the million mask march is today, november 5, not yesterday, november 4.


----------



## Citizen66 (Nov 5, 2015)

Which was the protest against student tuition fees.


----------



## TopCat (Nov 5, 2015)

I will be downstairs in THAT pub at 1730.


----------



## TopCat (Nov 5, 2015)

The police will want to repeat the kettle they used against the students in Whitehall a few years ago. They will want revenge, the chance to nick those with stuff and to gain Intel on the protesters. Stay out until it's clear and then MASS!


----------



## tony.c (Nov 5, 2015)

Citizen66 said:


> If they kettle an area that size it'll trap workers in the area. So if you look like you're in your way home from work rather than in a black bloc uniform you'll have a chance to get out of it.


Unless you are an Evening Standard distributor?


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 5, 2015)

tony.c said:


> Unless you are an Evening Standard distributor?


yeh, evening standard distributors, brazilian electricians, hackney-based painters and irish people are among those at increased risk from the police.


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 5, 2015)

I wish I had a day off tomorrow. I could do with a night on the tiles 

Have fun


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 5, 2015)

friedaweed said:


> I wish I had a day off tomorrow. I could do with a night on the tiles
> 
> Have fun


----------



## Citizen66 (Nov 5, 2015)

Is it raining?


----------



## superfly101 (Nov 5, 2015)

Citizen66 said:


> Is it raining?



Wanting this



I expect this


----------



## Citizen66 (Nov 5, 2015)

Boris been summoning the God of Water Cannon no doubt.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 5, 2015)

Citizen66 said:


> Boris been summoning the God of Water Cannon no doubt.


sgt rayne on duty


----------



## Celyn (Nov 5, 2015)

Citizen66 said:


> Boris been summoning the God of Water Cannon no doubt.


Water friend we have in Jesus ...
I haven't really kept up, but I thought he was told he's not allowed to have his water cannon toys. Or did he get round that? WOuldn't surprise me if he had.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Nov 5, 2015)

Just had this from building management:



> Dear tenants,
> 
> 
> Please be informed that due to the circumstances the main doors to the building will be locked from 4:30pm.
> ...


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Nov 5, 2015)

Celyn said:


> Water friend we have in Jesus ...
> I haven't really kept up, but I thought he was told he's not allowed to have his water cannon toys. Or did he get round that? WOuldn't surprise me if he had.




Nah, that's another £300K of other people's money he's spunked.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 5, 2015)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Nah, that's another £300K of other people's money he's spunked.


and we didn't even get to see his eyes scooped out and served up to cameron on a silver salver


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 5, 2015)

good luck to all out tonight and i hope the plans of the opposition are confounded.


----------



## xes (Nov 5, 2015)

Any live feeds for tonights fun, for those who are too far away to play?


----------



## xes (Nov 5, 2015)

the mirror?
Latest pictures and video as police warn of violence at the Million Mask March

fucking hell, must be getting themselves ready for a fapathon of berrating young people for tomorows headlines!


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Nov 5, 2015)

> good luck to all out tonight and i hope the plans of the opposition are confounded.



^
This.


----------



## YouSir (Nov 5, 2015)

> The Metropolitan police have confirmed that both the green message on the side of the National Portrait Gallery and some loudspeakers warning people not to break the law were indeed put there by the police.



Just lacking Theresa May's giant staring eyes and it'd be perfect.


----------



## Beermoth (Nov 5, 2015)

xes said:


> Any live feeds for tonights fun, for those who are too far away to play?


At #MMM2015  LONDON #NOV5TH #ANONYMOUSUK #OPVENDETTA  #onn #OLSX #Anonymous | @sgtgingerchris | Bambuser  someone following the march


----------



## xenon (Nov 5, 2015)

Maurice Picarda said:


> ^
> This.



Are you being pedantic and just highlighting the unintentional  internal contradiction in that post?


----------



## Beermoth (Nov 5, 2015)

Ignore


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 5, 2015)

xenon said:


> Are you being pedantic and just highlighting the unintentional  internal contradiction in that post?


you said you'd let it get to page 5 before turning the thread into a dull pedant-a-thon.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Nov 5, 2015)

xenon said:


> Are you being pedantic and just highlighting the unintentional  internal contradiction in that post?



No. I might be highlighting the ambiguity, though.


----------



## souljacker (Nov 5, 2015)

Ginger Chris doing his usual sterling work on bambuser At #MMM2015  LONDON #NOV5TH #ANONYMOUSUK #OPVENDETTA  #onn #OLSX #Anonymous | @sgtgingerchris | Bambuser


----------



## ibilly99 (Nov 5, 2015)

Ginger chris reckons that's there is a giant kettle from Trafalgar Sq to Parliament Square.


----------



## Beermoth (Nov 5, 2015)

Proper RT link: Hundreds rally in London for Million Mask March


----------



## xes (Nov 5, 2015)

Ginger Chris is fucking awesome, loving his comentary.


----------



## xenon (Nov 5, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> you said you'd let it get to page 5 before turning the thread into a dull pedant-a-thon.



Was my first post in this thread...

Anyway good luck to the protestors and I hope no one's hurt there.


----------



## Citizen66 (Nov 5, 2015)

Piss poor turnout.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Nov 5, 2015)

ibilly99 said:


> Ginger chris reckons that's there is a giant kettle from Trafalgar Sq to Parliament Square.



TopCat on the ball as always!


----------



## shaman75 (Nov 5, 2015)

They're roaming by Leicester square. No cordon at top end of Trafalgar square.


----------



## YouSir (Nov 5, 2015)

Citizen66 said:


> Piss poor turnout.



Does look it doesn't it? Apparently a lot of people splintered off though.

Certainly not the end of days riot the police were hyping up either way.


----------



## ibilly99 (Nov 5, 2015)




----------



## xes (Nov 5, 2015)

definalty lots of groups.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 5, 2015)

Lbc 's coverage is quite interesting , very daily mail


----------



## gawkrodger (Nov 5, 2015)

Granuiad has a live feed

Million Mask March protest underway in London - live updates

the height of the excitement appears to be a cop car getting its windows put in


----------



## Kaka Tim (Nov 5, 2015)

from the guardian's live feed.


----------



## Citizen66 (Nov 5, 2015)

YouSir said:


> Does look it doesn't it? Apparently a lot of people splintered off though.
> 
> Certainly not the end of days riot the police were hyping up either way.



There's loads of cops. Embarrassing amount. Having said that, I think people have been clever and split several ways.


----------



## gawkrodger (Nov 5, 2015)

I wonder how high the freeman of the land bollocks concentration is?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 5, 2015)

YouSir said:


> Does look it doesn't it? Apparently a lot of people splintered off though.
> 
> Certainly not the end of days riot the police were hyping up either way.



The hype is fearmongering, to ensure more surveillance. All a bit icke innit 

Most protestors don't like the rain ! But 3 riots in 1 week are typical of a Tory govt...


----------



## xes (Nov 5, 2015)

TopCat said:


> Will the police leave an old shit wagon on Whitehall to be decorated and filmed?


looks like they sacrificed a car this time


----------



## Citizen66 (Nov 5, 2015)

The cops have been speeding backwards and forwards along Shaftsbury Avenue. So there's obviously stuff going on that's running them ragged which isn't the sacrificial lambs on Westminster bridge.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Nov 5, 2015)

xes said:


> looks like they sacrificed a car this time



Yep, 5 years old, ready for fleet update.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Nov 5, 2015)

Million Mask March - London	  05/11/15	  #UK #MMM #MillionMaskMarch #London #Nov5th  ( @TheSilentAnon @OccupyNN ) | thesilentanon | Bambuser

live feed from buckingham palace where its been kicking off - horse charges and stuff.


----------



## Citizen66 (Nov 5, 2015)

So it did go off elsewhere!  nice one.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Nov 5, 2015)

Bait car burning


----------



## xes (Nov 5, 2015)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Yep, 5 years old, ready for fleet update.


yep, I noticed how old it was too  

oh deary me


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Nov 5, 2015)

Fuck off lol


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Nov 5, 2015)

#MillionMaskMarch trending at No1 on twitter, the right-wing press must be paying out as most top tweets are from hand wringing liberals like Rosie!


----------



## Fingers (Nov 5, 2015)

Million Mask March Turns Violent: Latest Updates


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 5, 2015)

what's wrong with the traditional ball bearings under the hooves?


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Nov 5, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> what's wrong with the traditional ball bearings under the hooves?



Marbles Sir! Marbles! Where art thou marbles!


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Nov 5, 2015)

Fuck me, Twitter's depressing. So many fuckin bellends whinging.

Need a few coppers set on fire to spice it up a bit.


----------



## Citizen66 (Nov 5, 2015)

Fingers said:


> Million Mask March Turns Violent: Latest Updates



Note how the report cites 'hundreds' of protesters.



> Nearly 20,000 people said on *Facebook *they are attending the protest





Quite.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 5, 2015)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Marbles Sir! Marbles! Where art thou marbles!


lost them, clearly


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Nov 5, 2015)

And now I'm arguing the toss with a tosser on twatter who supports corporate tax evasion.

Fuck my life


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 5, 2015)

if clapton ultras have lost a big flag someone seems to have taken it to the march


----------



## NoXion (Nov 5, 2015)

There's a bunch of libertarian knobbers on Twitter going on about "anarchists wanting a bigger state". Where are they getting that shit from?


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Nov 5, 2015)

NoXion said:


> There's a bunch of libertarian knobbers on Twitter going on about "anarchists wanting a bigger state". Where are they getting that shit from?



They're probably from another planet.


----------



## Citizen66 (Nov 5, 2015)

Or America.


----------



## NoXion (Nov 5, 2015)

I guess in their minds opposing benefits cuts = wanting a bigger state.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Nov 5, 2015)

We need the mad cunts of the Sussex bonfire society up in London to get this shit started!


----------



## Citizen66 (Nov 5, 2015)

Yeah. Let's achieve gains for the working class that involves starving them to death. I don't think any anarchist worth their salt would steep their anti state arguments in reducing the social side of it as a matter of priority.


----------



## gawkrodger (Nov 5, 2015)

gruanaid suggesting windows being put in in Mayfair


----------



## xes (Nov 5, 2015)

all the links I've had have gone down, anyone got anything live still?


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Nov 5, 2015)

This tweet's a fuckin' peach!


----------



## shaman75 (Nov 5, 2015)

Now trying to kettle Trafalgar square


----------



## gawkrodger (Nov 5, 2015)

apparently loads of them are walking back into Traf sq. The eejits!


----------



## xes (Nov 5, 2015)

traffic cam from trafalgar square
Londons Trafalgar Square webcam for planning your holiday holiday and travel


----------



## Citizen66 (Nov 5, 2015)

Loads of plod heading that way in vans.


----------



## editor (Nov 5, 2015)

Mr.Bishie said:


> This tweet's a fuckin' peach!



Fuck the Foodies. They're worse than then cops.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Nov 5, 2015)

Citizen66 said:


> Loads of plod heading that way in vans.



Roadside RPG's!


----------



## xes (Nov 5, 2015)

?


----------



## Citizen66 (Nov 5, 2015)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Roadside RPG's!



It's ridiculous. They're trying to maintain budgets by pretending this is a big event. It isn't.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Nov 5, 2015)

xes said:


> ?



Just getting excited at the prospect of an RPG attack on plod vans


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Nov 5, 2015)

Citizen66 said:


> It's ridiculous. They're trying to maintain budgets by pretending this is a big event. It isn't.



Boris has probably taken the skin off his cock by now, 10 wank socks?


----------



## Citizen66 (Nov 5, 2015)

Unless there's tens of thousands of people, massive disorder is just a recipe for fucking your life up for zero communal reward.


----------



## Callie (Nov 5, 2015)

xes said:


> traffic cam from trafalgar square
> Londons Trafalgar Square webcam for planning your holiday holiday and travel


Looks like everyone is heading to the chandos


----------



## DrRingDing (Nov 5, 2015)

gawkrodger said:


> I wonder how high the freeman of the land bollocks concentration is?



I'm sure there's a massive contingent as well as the mens rights activists.


----------



## Citizen66 (Nov 5, 2015)

Anyway, thanks for watching it all on YouTube, same channel next year.


----------



## smokedout (Nov 6, 2015)

bunch of grumpy fuckers 

it was alright, i went wandering with a bunch of about 6/700 folk, they rang rings round the old bill but never really engaged, every time a police line formed they went in the other direction which worked as a tactic, kept getting split up, but they took the streets and kept them, and there were at least 3 or 4 other groups of similar size.  they have a weird non-violence thing, that wasn't actually that non-violent, missiles and big bags chucked at police, road works smashed up and dragged into the streets, but a reluctance to break windows and that kind of stuff, you could see a lot of the young folk were itching to take it a bit further.  Not much loon stuff, usual chants, fuck the police, whose streets, anticapitalistas, mixed bunch, young, enthusiastic and learning - worth keeping an eye on, sort of the flip side of the 2010 riots, unfocused, disorganised, mostly white and if not middle class not urban poor, but pissed off, angry, and not going anywhere.  Need gentle support and encouragement from us older farts, not cynicism.


----------



## smokedout (Nov 6, 2015)

one criticism that was very apparant was the lack of any focus, if you imagine a rowdy facebook group turned onto the streets and all running in different directions then it was a bit like that.  thats great in a way but has limitations, to take this to the next step it need some prior organisation, people meeting face to face and planning to do shit, communications worked out better cos no-one had a clue what was going on, work done in advance, not just lets all pile down the west end and see what happens.


----------



## shaman75 (Nov 6, 2015)

Protester run over by Porsche in hit and run incident.


----------



## laptop (Nov 6, 2015)

NoXion said:


> There's a bunch of libertarian knobbers on Twitter going on about "anarchists wanting a bigger state". Where are they getting that shit from?



I remember when "libertarian" was a polite euphemism for"anarchist"... 

Then shocking and delighting a USian lefty academic with the concept "libertarian socialist"...

Has it changed again?


----------



## free spirit (Nov 6, 2015)

smokedout said:


> one criticism that was very apparant was the lack of any focus, if you imagine a rowdy facebook group turned onto the streets and all running in different directions then it was a bit like that.  thats great in a way but has limitations, to take this to the next step it need some prior organisation, people meeting face to face and planning to do shit, communications worked out better cos no-one had a clue what was going on, work done in advance, not just lets all pile down the west end and see what happens.


That's their hive mind philosophy in action though, same as for the IRC chat based internet attacks etc.

It may be disorganised but it's fucking difficult to infiltrate and stop, or target someone as a leader.

There's a fair amount to be said for it tbh as a response to the huge level of police infiltration that happened with the RTS / Earth First / Dissent based anti-capitalist movement, which ultimately pretty much killed much of it off.


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Nov 6, 2015)

smokedout said:
			
		

> bunch of grumpy fuckers   it was alright, i went wandering with a bunch of about 6/700 folk, they rang rings round the old bill but never really engaged, every time a police line formed they went in the other direction which worked as a tactic, kept getting split up, but they took the streets and kept them, and there were at least 3 or 4 other groups of similar size.  they have a weird non-violence thing, that wasn't actually that non-violent, missiles and big bags chucked at police, road works smashed up and dragged into the streets, but a reluctance to break windows and that kind of stuff, you could see a lot of the young folk were itching to take it a bit further.  Not much loon stuff, usual chants, fuck the police, whose streets, anticapitalistas, mixed bunch, young, enthusiastic and learning - worth keeping an eye on, sort of the flip side of the 2010 riots, unfocused, disorganised, mostly white and if not middle class not urban poor, but pissed off, angry, and not going anywhere.  Need gentle support and encouragement from us older farts, not cynicism.



So, mischief night, like when we were kids?


----------



## NoXion (Nov 6, 2015)

laptop said:


> I remember when "libertarian" was a polite euphemism for"anarchist"...
> 
> Then shocking and delighting a USian lefty academic with the concept "libertarian socialist"...
> 
> Has it changed again?



One of them had a black and black yellow flag and coiled snake ensemble as part of their Twitter profile. So they're the shit kind of libertarians.


----------



## Mr Retro (Nov 6, 2015)

smokedout said:


> one criticism that was very apparant was the lack of any focus, if you imagine a rowdy facebook group turned onto the streets and all running in different directions then it was a bit like that.  thats great in a way but has limitations, to take this to the next step it need some prior organisation, people meeting face to face and planning to do shit, communications worked out better cos no-one had a clue what was going on, work done in advance, not just lets all pile down the west end and see what happens.



There was a guy from Class War on The Daily Politics had this put to him but he had no coherent reply to this or anything else he was asked. If you are looking to him or people like him to organise anything the movement is fucked.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 6, 2015)

Mr Retro said:


> There was a guy from Class War on The Daily Politics had this put to him but he had no coherent reply to this or anything else he was asked. If you are looking to him or people like him to organise anything the movement is fucked.


i imagine he'd do a better job than you. not that i've seen the clip, which it is remiss of you not to post.


----------



## Mr Retro (Nov 6, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> i imagine he'd do a better job than you.


Did you see his interview? I can't think of anybody who could do worse, not even Pickmans the internet warrior.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 6, 2015)

Mr Retro said:


> Did you see his interview?


you don't do reading, do you.


----------



## Citizen66 (Nov 6, 2015)

Mr Retro said:


> There was a guy from Class War on The Daily Politics had this put to him but he had no coherent reply to this or anything else he was asked. If you are looking to him or people like him to organise anything the movement is fucked.



It wasn't organised by Class War.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 6, 2015)

Mr Retro said:


> I can't think of anybody who could do worse.


you. you would do worse. trust me on this one.


----------



## Mr Retro (Nov 6, 2015)

Citizen66 said:


> It wasn't organised by Class War.


Didn't say it was. Saying he looks like a spokesman to others. if he is on the DP and he was an embarrassment. 

(Trying to keep up with Pickmans sneaky edits)


----------



## Citizen66 (Nov 6, 2015)

Mr Retro said:


> Didn't say it was. Saying he looks like a spokesman to others. if he is on the DP and he was an embarrassment.



Well how can he answer questions about something he didn't organise?


----------



## Mr Retro (Nov 6, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> i imagine he'd do a better job than you. not that i've seen the clip, which it is remiss of you not to post.


 Go find it if you want to look at it. It doesn't stop you posting your opinion though so why bother?


----------



## Mr Retro (Nov 6, 2015)

Citizen66 said:


> Well how can he answer questions about something he didn't organise?


He couldn't - as I've just said. I'm not sure he could answer questions on anything at all.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 6, 2015)

to be honest if andrew niel was putting questions to me I'd not have answers because my mind would be occupied by the very strong desire to retain my personal liberty warring with an equally strong desire to glass him


----------



## Mr Retro (Nov 6, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> to be honest if andrew niel was putting questions to me I'd not have answers because my mind would be occupied by the very strong desire to retain my personal liberty warring with an equally strong desire to glass him


That's a fair point. He was actually quite gentle with him, knowing he wasn't exactly dealing with a genius. The other panelists also tried to engage him in a discussion but he got all Kevin the teenager on them.


----------



## Citizen66 (Nov 6, 2015)

Mr Retro said:


> He couldn't - as I've just said. I'm not sure he could answer questions on anything at all.



I can't find it at all. Was it today's episode with Diane Abbott on it?


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 6, 2015)

diane abbots nevetr off the fucking thing is she? her and portillo probably have their own car parking spaces out back


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 6, 2015)

Mr Retro said:


> Go find it if you want to look at it. It doesn't stop you posting your opinion though so why bother?


i did look for it. i couldn't find it. all i have it your word for it. and that isn't of any value at all.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 6, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> diane abbots nevetr off the fucking thing is she? her and portillo probably have their own car parking spaces out back


only one space for the both i'd have thought.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 6, 2015)

Mr Retro said:


> That's a fair point. He was actually quite gentle with him, knowing he wasn't exactly dealing with a genius. The other panelists also tried to engage him in a discussion but he got all Kevin the teenager on them.


yeh. on this clip you won't link to and don't give the date for.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 6, 2015)

Mr Retro said:


> (Trying to keep up with Pickmans sneaky edits)


trying to comprehend the simple points being made more like


----------



## Citizen66 (Nov 6, 2015)

Actually Abbott was yesterday so today's will probably appear in a bit.


----------



## Mr Retro (Nov 6, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> yeh. on this clip you won't link to and don't give the date for.


Given the march was last night, and I replied to smokedout today, when do you think the show was? Could you take a wild punt? 

But attack me rather than the point I'm making. That's how things will progress.


----------



## Mr Retro (Nov 6, 2015)

Citizen66 said:


> Actually Abbott was yesterday so today's will probably appear in a bit.


Eyes closed 80% of the time she replied to questions. Pickmans - you will need to take my word for this too.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 6, 2015)

Mr Retro said:


> Given the march was last night, and I replied to smokedout today, when do you think the show was? Could you take a wild punt?
> 
> But attack me rather than the point I'm making. That's how things will progress.


you say 'yer man was pisspoor' without giving any actual examples of his being pisspoor. you talk about things from a programme not currently (not as of 1245 anyway) being online and tell people to go to look for it. what is your point? you don't like class war? you can't even articulate what you don't like. so you'll appreciate why i say your opinion weighs as light as a helium-filled balloon with me.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 6, 2015)

Mr Retro said:


> Eyes closed 80% of the time she replied to questions. Pickmans - you will need to take my word for this too.


can you offer one reason why anyone on this thread should take your word for anything without independent verification?


----------



## Mr Retro (Nov 6, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> can you offer one reason why anyone on this thread should take your word for anything without independent verification?


Whatever mate.


Pickman's model said:


> you say 'yer man was pisspoor'


I didn't say that


----------



## Citizen66 (Nov 6, 2015)

Mr Retro said:


> Eyes closed 80% of the time she replied to questions. Pickmans - you will need to take my word for this too.



Did she have brown hair?


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 6, 2015)

Mr Retro said:


> I didn't say that


not in those precise words but you gave me to understand this man's performance was lamentable without however providing any examples of that: so his performance was, in your opinion, pisspoor.


----------



## shaman75 (Nov 6, 2015)

BBC iPlayer  - Daily Politics - 06/11/2015 28mins


----------



## Citizen66 (Nov 6, 2015)

Mr Retro said:


> There was a *guy* from Class War on The Daily Politics had this *put to him but he *had no coherent reply to this or anything else he was asked. If you are looking to him or people like him to organise anything the movement is fucked.



Have we decided what sex they were yet?


----------



## Citizen66 (Nov 6, 2015)

Mr Retro said:


> Eyes closed 80% of the time she replied to questions.



Very confusing.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 6, 2015)

Citizen66 said:


> Have we decided what sex they were yet?


maybe morphing from male to female and back again throughout the interview, which would of course have detracted from the attention they were able to offer the questions.


----------



## Citizen66 (Nov 6, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> maybe morphing from male to female and back again throughout the interview, which would of course have detracted from the attention they were able to offer the questions.



Class War do have a few morphing members.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 6, 2015)

shaman75 said:


> BBC iPlayer  - Daily Politics - 06/11/2015 28mins


thank you


----------



## Mr Retro (Nov 6, 2015)

Pickmans can use his argument style of not actually arguing but attacking who had perceives to be his opponent but my point in post #101 is correct.

By the Class Wars guys presence on today's Daily Politics it will be assumed by many of those watching that he speaks for those on last nights march. He was an embarrassing disgrace.

If people are looking to those kind of people to focus the demonstration in the future, which it desperately seems to need, the whole movement, which seems to be running out of steam anyway, is in deep trouble.

But again you should attack me, because that's what's important here. I should have known better than try to engage.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 6, 2015)

Mr Retro said:


> Pickmans can use his argument style of not actually arguing but attacking who had perceives to be his opponent but my point in post #101 is correct.
> 
> By the Class Wars guys presence on today's Daily Politics it will be assumed by many of those watching that he speaks for those on last nights march. He was an embarrassing disgrace.


because...

this isn't the first time i've asked you to express - in your own words - what he said which you found lacking. as it is i can't see the programme now due to work computer shortcomings. so i am relying on you to tell me what was so poor.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 6, 2015)

Mr Retro said:


> I should have known entertain try to engage


and in english?


----------



## peterkro (Nov 6, 2015)

The guy did alright (sweetheart bit a bit iffy).The bottom line is don't engage with these cunts they have editorial control.Still if someone wants to be harangued by the likes of those three,go for it.


----------



## The Flying Pig (Nov 6, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> if clapton ultras have lost a big flag someone seems to have taken it to the march


It most probably got torched for the same reasons the pig car got torched


----------



## Citizen66 (Nov 6, 2015)

Citizen66 said:


> Class War do have a few morphing members.



It was Adam Clifford. 

The panel were being incredibly condescending.


----------



## Citizen66 (Nov 6, 2015)

The Flying Pig said:


> It most probably got torched for the same reasons the pig car got torched



By actors in cahoots with TV cameras?


----------



## shaman75 (Nov 6, 2015)

I also think that Class War bloke doesn't seem to know what he's talking about.  Presumably nobody from Anonymous was available for comment.


----------



## shaman75 (Nov 6, 2015)




----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 6, 2015)

I get the impression some people don't get what class war is about 'why don't they behave respectable, march, have ready made answers and then they'll get votes!'

just...what


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 6, 2015)

they firebombed a cereal cafe you know  and didn't have a quick response to andrew niel. Useless. Unless you can defeat andrew niel in single combat you might as well go home  and eat lucky charms out of a bucket


----------



## Dowie (Nov 6, 2015)

I'm not sure using sexist language to respond to a question from a woman was a good idea even if they're not fussed about having read made answers.

He seemed riled by her and his immediate knee jerk response to try and belittle her a bit was to call her 'sweetheart' - the guy came across as a complete twat.


----------



## TopCat (Nov 6, 2015)

.....


----------



## souljacker (Nov 6, 2015)

Yes, that was a bit of a daft thing for him to say. But Julia hartley-brewer was quite patronising with her 'we need to get young people to vote' comment. Young people don't vote because the people being offered for them to vote for are cunts, not because the polling station is too far away from the pub.


----------



## sim667 (Nov 6, 2015)

NoXion said:


> There's a bunch of libertarian knobbers on Twitter going on about "anarchists wanting a bigger state". Where are they getting that shit from?



Some cunt piped up on the vice article "Anarchist welfare dodgers"

When I pointed out there was very little to identify them as anarchist, and anonymous isn't a anarchist organisation, he then said "well they must be pretending to be students"

So I pointed out the student marches where the day before and he started bleating on about ironing


----------



## sim667 (Nov 6, 2015)

Seen pictures of that police car being towed into place doing the rounds too.....


----------



## Citizen66 (Nov 6, 2015)

TopCat said:


> Will the police leave an old shit wagon on Whitehall to be decorated and filmed?



You were bang on the money here.


----------



## Citizen66 (Nov 6, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> they firebombed a cereal cafe you know  and didn't have a quick response to andrew niel. Useless. Unless you can defeat andrew niel in single combat you might as well go home  and eat lucky charms out of a bucket



It's the same tossers turning up to get their digs in too. I don't believe you were even on that demo yesterday, shaman75 , but if you were then stop being an uncomradely liberal shitstain.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 6, 2015)

souljacker said:


> Yes, that was a bit of a daft thing for him to say. But Julia hartley-brewer was quite patronising with her 'we need to get young people to vote' comment. Young people don't vote because the people being offered for them to vote for are cunts, not because the polling station is too far away from the pub.


not to mention the politics of every party in parliament being such obvious codswallop.


----------



## sim667 (Nov 6, 2015)

Vauxhall recalls 220,000 Zafira B cars over fire worries - BBC News

Plot twist.


----------



## NoXion (Nov 6, 2015)

sim667 said:


> Some cunt piped up on the vice article "Anarchist welfare dodgers"
> 
> When I pointed out there was very little to identify them as anarchist, and anonymous isn't a anarchist organisation, he then said "well they must be pretending to be students"
> 
> So I pointed out the student marches where the day before and he started bleating on about ironing



Ironing?


----------



## laptop (Nov 6, 2015)

sim667 said:


> Vauxhall recalls 220,000 Zafira B cars over fire worries - BBC News
> 
> Plot twist.



Cop cars are setting light to themselves? A nice extension of "please beat yourself up"?


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 6, 2015)

NoXion said:


> Ironing?


irony


----------



## sim667 (Nov 6, 2015)

NoXion said:


> Ironing?



Yeah.... ironing.


----------



## shaman75 (Nov 6, 2015)

Citizen66 said:


> It's the same tossers turning up to get their digs in too. I don't believe you were even on that demo yesterday, shaman75 , but if you were then stop being an uncomradely liberal shitstain.



What is that attack about precisely?


----------



## Citizen66 (Nov 6, 2015)

shaman75 said:


> What is that attack about precisely?



What's with joining in with those being sniffy twats about some Class War guy being on TV?


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 6, 2015)

laptop said:


> Cop cars are setting light to themselves


like some vision of a better day, is that


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 6, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> like some vision of a better day, is that


not really. next thing you know cops will be chucking things at themselves and we'll all be standing round bemused.


----------



## sim667 (Nov 6, 2015)

So apparently the picture of it being towed is from 2011......... So kind of shits on the idea it was towed there yesterday....

But weirdly it doesn't appear on the MET's list of marked vehicles they was released as part of an FOI request in 2012

https://www.whatdotheyknow.com/requ...721/attach/3/2012010002744 Myers data.xls.pdf

So effectively its disappeared for 4 years, and then turned up last night?

There's a LOT of photos of that particular car over the years too.....


----------



## Citizen66 (Nov 6, 2015)

Of course people from wc backgrounds can end up looking silly on TV. Jeremy Kyle has built an industry around it, amongst others. I thought Clifford did well despite the obvious hatchet job against him by three people opposed to his position and who are media professionals. If you're siding with them you can fuck off, frankly.


----------



## shaman75 (Nov 6, 2015)

Citizen66 said:


> What's with joining in with those being sniffy twats about some Class War guy being on TV?



I didn't mean to come over sniffy or jojn a side.  But I did think he was a poor choice to provide any explanation about the anonymous link.

Didn't provide any insight into the reasons behind the masks, for instance.  

But I guess that's not really his fault as he's been asked to represent the protest and its not to say that what he actually spoke about wasn't important or relevant.


----------



## Citizen66 (Nov 6, 2015)

People want to ask for the relevance of Guy Fawkes  masks on Nov 5th? Are you serious?


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 6, 2015)

Citizen66 said:


> People want to ask for the relevance of Guy Fawkes  masks on Nov 5th? Are you serious?


it's like v for vendetta was never made


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 6, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> not really. next thing you know cops will be chucking things at themselves and we'll all be standing round bemused.


we could form an impromptu choir and sing encouraging songs to them. 'thats right m8, show yer wife how you won medals up in orgreaves' or similar.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 6, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> we could form an impromptu choir and sing encouring songs to them. 'thats right m8, show yer wife how you won medals up in orgreaves' or similar.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Nov 6, 2015)

sim667 said:


> So apparently the picture of it being towed is from 2011......... So kind of shits on the idea it was towed there yesterday....
> 
> But weirdly it doesn't appear on the MET's list of marked vehicles they was released as part of an FOI request in 2012
> 
> ...



The perfect bait car - a burning rag & a smashed window courtesy of undercover plod - No other protesters to be seen, & the media lined up.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Nov 6, 2015)




----------



## sim667 (Nov 6, 2015)

Stuck an FOI for that car, lets see if I get a response.

Im doubtful.


----------



## umop apisdn (Nov 6, 2015)

6 police horses injured during Anonymous's Million Mask March in London

Fucking cowardly cunts.

Typical mob mentality, exacerbated by the anonymity afforded from wearing silly little masks.

Wilfully injuring a horse?

Low.


----------



## Citizen66 (Nov 6, 2015)

The Daily fucking Dot. Are you taking the piss?


----------



## umop apisdn (Nov 6, 2015)

Citizen66 said:


> The Daily fucking Dot. Are you taking the piss?



Are you saying animals weren't injured?


----------



## Citizen66 (Nov 6, 2015)

umop apisdn said:


> Are you saying animals weren't injured?



Can I answer with a David Icke link?


----------



## umop apisdn (Nov 6, 2015)

Citizen66 said:


> Can I answer with a David Icke link?



How about with an actual answer to my question? Are you saying no animals were injured during the march?


----------



## keybored (Nov 6, 2015)

umop apisdn said:


> http://www.dailydot.com/politics/anonymous-million-mask-march-police-horses-injured/
> 
> Typical mob mentality, exacerbated by the anonymity afforded from wearing silly little masks.








I know, they sometimes remove their numbers too.





umop apisdn said:


> Wilfully injuring a horse?
> 
> Low.



"Wilfully bringing horses to a potential riot where they are highly likely to be injured, then complaining when they get injured".


----------



## Citizen66 (Nov 6, 2015)

umop apisdn said:


> How about with an actual answer to my question? Are you saying no animals were injured during the march?



Isn't the advice to keep pets indoors on bonfire night? Terrible for the horses but reckless of their owners.


----------



## xes (Nov 6, 2015)

umop apisdn said:


> 6 police horses injured during Anonymous's Million Mask March in London
> 
> Fucking cowardly cunts.
> 
> ...


oh fuck off you troll twat. Those pretty ickle horses had just been driven through a crowd of people. Shame they got hurt, but it's more of a shame they were brought out on a night like that, and calvery charged through crowds of people. Cunt chops. Shame people didn't throw some jumping jacks on the floor so the horses fell on their riders.


----------



## NoXion (Nov 6, 2015)

Maybe the Met shouldn't put such animals in the line of fire.


----------



## DrRingDing (Nov 6, 2015)

What's this about this being an old retired plod vehicle?


----------



## umop apisdn (Nov 6, 2015)

xes said:


> oh fuck off you troll twat. Those pretty ickle horses had just been driven through a crowd of people. Shame they got hurt, but it's more of a shame they were brought out on a night like that, and calvery charged through crowds of people. Cunt chops. Shame people didn't throw some jumping jacks on the floor so the horses fell on their riders.



Troll twat?

Pretty ickle horses?

Cunt chops?

You don't come across as a particularly sympathetic person. To humans or animals.


----------



## umop apisdn (Nov 6, 2015)

NoXion said:


> Maybe the Met shouldn't put such animals in the line of fire.



Bollocks. You either wilfully hurt animals or you don't.


----------



## xes (Nov 6, 2015)

umop apisdn said:


> Troll twat?
> 
> Pretty ickle horses?
> 
> ...


I'm an animal person all day long. Unless they're being used as a weapon against people. I was sat in last night looking after my dogs, and am tonight and will be tomorrow, because of the fireworks. Like I said, (if you can comprehend such things) It's a shame they were brought out on a night like that. Meaning, because it looks like you are the sort of person who needs to be held by the hand and led..that the horses should not have been brought to a protest, where there would be fireworks going off, and they should not be used as a weapon against people in such a way. If someone uses their dog as a weapon, they go to jail and rightly so, what's the difference? 

  I also love people. But I prefer to gravitate towards people who have a mind of their own, and can differentiate between media hype, and what actually happens. People are cool, people like you can fuck off.


----------



## NoXion (Nov 6, 2015)

umop apisdn said:


> Bollocks. You either wilfully hurt animals or you don't.



Which is why charging horses into crowds of people is wrong.


----------



## umop apisdn (Nov 6, 2015)

NoXion said:


> Which is why charging horses into crowds of people is wrong.


There is no excuse mate. FFS.


----------



## NoXion (Nov 6, 2015)

umop apisdn said:


> There is no excuse mate. FFS.



I'm sure if some twat on horseback charges you while you're in a crowd, you'll just meekly turn the other cheek and ask for another hoof in your guts. Fuckwit.


----------



## umop apisdn (Nov 6, 2015)

xes said:


> But I prefer to gravitate towards people who have a mind of their own, and can differentiate between media hype, and what actually happens. People are cool, people like you can fuck off.



I can see you've got a mind of your own, so consider me "fucked off".


----------



## umop apisdn (Nov 6, 2015)

NoXion said:


> I'm sure if some twat on horseback charges you while you're in a crowd, you'll just meekly turn the other cheek and ask for another hoof in your guts. Fuckwit.



My concern was not for the "twat", it was for the animal.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Nov 6, 2015)

umop apisdn said:


> My concern was not for the "twat", it was for the animal.



So you have no problem with horses being used by filth as a lethal weapon? But sob when these weapons get injured?

Fuck the fuck off


----------



## keybored (Nov 6, 2015)

umop apisdn said:


> Bollocks. You either wilfully hurt animals or you don't.



The police aren't using horses for some form of eco-friendly transport during a riot. The horses are being _used_ as a weapon for intimidation and dispersal. They're also being used (rather cynically) as a defensive measure because most people really don't want to injure an animal. The police are squarely to blame for any injury to their horses that does result from taking them into unpredictable situations.

What are your thoughts on the use of human shields?


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 6, 2015)

horses and dogs are the most obedient of animals, trained to your voice, your touch. They display an intense amount of loyalty, sometimes even to the hurt of themselves. Daddy asked me to do it so I'll do it cos I'm a good horse and I trust this man. He wouldn't see me wrong would he? would he?


but they do. They serve them very badly indeed. A tool is a tool and to the man in the high seat the thing he is sat on is just a tool. If it dies you get a new one.


----------



## umop apisdn (Nov 6, 2015)

Mr.Bishie said:


> So you have no problem with horses being used by filth as a lethal weapon? But sob when these weapons get injured?
> 
> Fuck the fuck off



Forget the police and think about the animal. 

Would you say the same thing?


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 6, 2015)

Citizen66 said:


> uncomradely liberal shitstain


third album from Ruddy Yurts after the Octet split up.


----------



## JimW (Nov 6, 2015)

umop apisdn said:


> Forget the police and think about the animal.
> 
> Would you say the same thing?


How do you know the injuries were deliberate and not the result of them being ridden at people?


----------



## xes (Nov 6, 2015)

umop apisdn said:


> Forget the police and think about the animal.
> 
> Would you say the same thing?


you can't take the police out of it, it is 100% on them for the horses being in that situation. The protestors were not in a field firing fireworks at horses just minding their own business. So don't try and make it sound like they were.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Nov 6, 2015)

umop apisdn said:


> Forget the police and think about the animal.
> 
> Would you say the same thing?



Fuck the lot of them. How's that?


----------



## Citizen66 (Nov 6, 2015)

umop apisdn said:


> Forget the police and think about the animal.
> 
> Would you say the same thing?



Would you take an animal to a demonstration?


----------



## SpamMisery (Nov 6, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> horses and dogs are the most obedient of animals, trained to your voice, your touch. They display an intense amount of loyalty, sometimes even to the hurt of themselves. Daddy asked me to do it so I'll do it cos I'm a good horse and I trust this man. He wouldn't see me wrong would he? would he?



Anthropomorphism wins arguments


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Nov 6, 2015)

JimW said:


> How do you know the injuries were deliberate and not the result of them being ridden at people?



It's all a bit PETA from him.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 6, 2015)

can you imagine if every owner of a dog took the dog to a protest? the minute things turned nasty the dogs would sense your fear and start trying to defend you. Then the headline the next day in the Mail

HIDEOUS ANARCHO SCUM BRING TRAINED WAR DOGS TO PROTEST


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Nov 6, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> can you imagine if every owner of a dog took the do to a protest? the minute things turned nasty the dogs would sense your fear and start trying to defend you. Then the headline the next day in th Mail
> 
> HIDEOUS ANARCHO SCUM BRING TRAINED WAR DOGS TO PROTEST





One Staffie would do it I reckon!


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Nov 6, 2015)

I just watched the interview. I don't think blokey did badly; Neill wasn't particularly hostile, he answered reasonably enough, there was a brief bit of banter with the rentagobs and then over to the next segment. There was no embarrassing "oh well this means revolution is days away" stuff; he sounded realistic, saying it didn't achieve much on its own but was worth doing anyway.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Nov 6, 2015)

And seriously, I'd like to hear anyone say "oh how could you let off a firework near a wovely wittle horsey" after being anywhere near one topped with plod charging at you. I mean that's what they're fucking for, a massive high-speed mammal used as a tool to scare and injure people. If you want them to roam free maybe address the fact that they're bred and trained and shuttled around in trucks for that purpose.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 6, 2015)

SpamMisery said:


> Anthropomorphism wins arguments


you don't get dog or horse loyalty out of a human in the same way so bollocks


Mr.Bishie said:


> One Staffie would do it I reckon!










RIP Poison! the coppers cut you down, but you never died.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 6, 2015)

I see the finest have had to climb on a wall there while a comrade of theirs is being mauled. With friends like those eh


----------



## Dowie (Nov 6, 2015)

one horse was without rider... not cool in those circumstances

Student Punched And Called 'Slag' For Trying To Protect Police Horse



> "One guy tried to grab on to one of the horses, so I pushed him away from it. Not only is that stupid, he could've got hurt himself.
> 
> "Then he pushed me back. And tried to grab me, so I started to fight him back. He punched me in the stomach and started yelling at me. When he realised I was fighting back, he sort of ran off.
> [...]
> ...



it is one thing to talk about self defence situations/where a horse is charging at you etc.. but if someone is able to stand in the way of you attacking the horse then it wasn't likely very much of a threat in that instance - self defence is one thing but that doesn't sound much like they were under attack from the horse


----------



## umop apisdn (Nov 6, 2015)

Wow, it's all gone Staffie.


----------



## DrRingDing (Nov 6, 2015)

Have we had the photo of the police car being towed into position?


----------



## Dowie (Nov 6, 2015)

why did they need to tow it into position? Is it supposed to be some old knackered one that doesn't work anymore or something?


----------



## DrRingDing (Nov 6, 2015)

Dowie said:


> why did they need to tow it into position? Is it supposed to be some old knackered one that doesn't work anymore or something?



It had been decommissioned so go the rumours. I haven't seen evidence of that yet.


----------



## Citizen66 (Nov 6, 2015)

How did they set it on fire? Were they fortunately carrying some accelerant when they happened upon the abandoned vehicle? It had been fucking raining.


----------



## Citizen66 (Nov 6, 2015)

How did they set it on fire? Were they fortunately carrying some accelerant when they happened upon the abandoned vehicle? It had been fucking raining.


----------



## umop apisdn (Nov 6, 2015)

JimW said:


> How do you know the injuries were deliberate and not the result of them being ridden at people?



Really? The horses were deliberately ridden into sharp objects?


----------



## umop apisdn (Nov 6, 2015)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Fuck the lot of them. How's that?



How's that? Inhumane.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 6, 2015)

Citizen66 said:


> How did they set it on fire? Were they fortunately carrying some accelerant when they happened upon the abandoned vehicle? It had been fucking raining.


must have had some cans of lighter fluid like what every one takes to a protest, in the middle of the most heavily survielled cities on earth.


----------



## JimW (Nov 6, 2015)

umop apisdn said:


> Really? The horses were deliberately ridden into sharp objects?


Perfectly possible they were ridden heedless of sharp objects.


----------



## umop apisdn (Nov 6, 2015)

JimW said:


> Pefrectly possible they were ridden heedless of sharp objects.


Still blaming the police for other people hurting animals, Jim?


----------



## JimW (Nov 6, 2015)

umop apisdn said:


> Still blaming the police for other people hurting animals, Jim?


No, just not swallowing a police press release whole.


----------



## DrRingDing (Nov 6, 2015)

There's a potential big story here. Can we stop doing the filth's job for them and shut up about the fucking horses?


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Nov 6, 2015)

neigh


----------



## umop apisdn (Nov 6, 2015)

DrRingDing said:


> There's a potential big story here. Can we stop doing the filth's job for them and shut up about the fucking horses?



Is that the same filthy mob who smacked an innocent animal in the chops?


----------



## umop apisdn (Nov 6, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> must have had some cans of lighter fluid like what every one takes to a protest, in the middle of the most heavily survielled cities on earth.


What are you trying to say, DC?


----------



## umop apisdn (Nov 6, 2015)

FridgeMagnet said:


> neigh


I had you down as better than that.


----------



## keybored (Nov 6, 2015)

DrRingDing said:


> Have we had the photo of the police car being towed into position?



Unless the police have incredible foresight and they towed it there in 2011, I call bullshit on this one.


----------



## keybored (Nov 6, 2015)

umop apisdn said:


> Still blaming the police for other people hurting animals, Jim?


I appreciate your unbridled passion for animal rights but you need to stop chomping at the bit on this one, because you seem to be ignoring the mane issue.


----------



## umop apisdn (Nov 6, 2015)

JimW said:


> No, just not swallowing a police press release whole.


Just because you don't like the news doesn't mean the news isn't truthful, Jim


----------



## umop apisdn (Nov 6, 2015)

keybored said:


> I appreciate your unbridled passion for animal rights but you need to stop chomping at the bit on this one, because you seem to be ignoring the mane issue.


Keybored, you're just a silly little wanker


----------



## JimW (Nov 6, 2015)

umop apisdn said:


> Just because you don't like the news doesn't mean the news isn't truthful, Jim


Just because it fits your agenda doesn't make it true. Are there other interested parties with a track record of "news management" you automatically take at face value?


----------



## umop apisdn (Nov 6, 2015)

JimW said:


> Just because it fits your agenda doesn't make it true. Are there other interested parties with a track record of "news management" you automatically take at face value?


Oh come on Jim. Are you seriously saying those animals weren't injured?


----------



## keybored (Nov 6, 2015)

umop apisdn said:


> Keybored, you're just a silly little wanker


Nice edit. How did the penny drop? Did you ask an adult to read it for you?


----------



## JimW (Nov 6, 2015)

umop apisdn said:


> Oh come on Jim. Are you seriously saying those animals weren't injured?


I've not once said that, have another crack.


----------



## umop apisdn (Nov 6, 2015)

keybored said:


> Nice edit. How did the penny drop? Did you ask an adult to read it for you?


Sussed! Well done.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Nov 6, 2015)

I can't be arsed tbh, I'll ban him tomorrow.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Nov 6, 2015)

Oh all right, now.


----------



## JimW (Nov 6, 2015)

FridgeMagnet said:


> I can't be arsed tbh, I'll ban him tomorrow.


They shoot horses, don't they?


----------



## keybored (Nov 6, 2015)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Oh all right, now.



Spoilsport.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 6, 2015)

JimW said:


> They shoot horses, don't they?


he kills coppers


----------



## Calamity1971 (Nov 7, 2015)




----------



## Citizen66 (Nov 7, 2015)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Oh all right, now.



It was tedious.


----------



## Red Sky (Nov 7, 2015)

Police vehicles abandoned in the middle of crowds is getting a bit old hat now surely?


----------



## gosub (Nov 7, 2015)

Citizen66 said:


> How did they set it on fire? Were they fortunately carrying some accelerant when they happened upon the abandoned vehicle? It had been fucking raining.



Its a Vauxhall Zafira, you don't need to do anthying


----------



## Red Sky (Nov 7, 2015)

Citizen66 said:


> How did they set it on fire? Were they fortunately carrying some accelerant when they happened upon the abandoned vehicle? It had been fucking raining.



From what I've seen it wasn't on fire - just some rubbish burning on the windscreen.


----------



## DrRingDing (Nov 7, 2015)

I hope you lot chitter chatting about horses have seen the front page of the Sun today. 

You did that.


----------



## Chick Webb (Nov 7, 2015)

DrRingDing said:


> I hope you lot chitter chatting about horses have seen the front page of the Sun today.
> 
> You did that.


Animals, with an anarachy a? That was a fun headline.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 7, 2015)

DrRingDing said:


> I hope you lot chitter chatting about horses have seen the front page of the Sun today.
> 
> You did that.


who here do you believe to be a sun journalist?


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 7, 2015)

Red Sky said:


> From what I've seen it wasn't on fire - just some rubbish burning on the windscreen.


bloody cops, can't even burn a car right


----------



## Mr Retro (Nov 7, 2015)

Citizen66 said:


> I thought Clifford did well despite the obvious hatchet job against him by three people opposed to his position and who are media professionals.


 Is that your genuine view? Is that somebody you would like defending your views or trying to get them across? If the answer is yes then there is no hope at all


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 7, 2015)

Mr Retro said:


> Is that your genuine view? Is that somebody you would like defending your views or trying to get them across? If the answer is yes then there is no hope at all


i think he did a decent job. your constant harping on about this suggests he really got your goat, which imo can only be a good thing.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 7, 2015)

clifford did better imo than the  man from south bank university who was on next.


----------



## Mr Retro (Nov 8, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> i think he did a decent job. your constant harping on about this suggests he really got your goat, which imo can only be a good thing.


I'm genuinely astounded that anybody can think he did a decent job. He didn't get my goat at all, he just totally disappointed me. If people think he did a decent job we're fucked. There will be no coherent, credible opposition to what's happening.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 8, 2015)

Mr Retro said:


> I'm genuinely astounded that anybody can think he did a decent job. He didn't get my goat at all, he just totally disappointed me. If people think he did a decent job we're fucked. There will be no coherent, credible opposition to what's happening.


i am opposing what's happening, your constant - & rather dull  - insistence that yer man did a shit job. i've asked you where he fell short but you've refused to say where you felt he'd been weak.


----------



## Mr Retro (Nov 8, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> i am opposing what's happening, your constant - & rather dull  - insistence that yer man did a shit job. i've asked you where he fell short but you've refused to say where you felt he'd been weak.


Actually I have - see post 101. But you are more concerned with attacking me than addressing the point. In what way do you think he did a decent job? What well thought out coherent points do you think he was able to enlighten us with? 

I'd love to discuss how the protest can be taken forward and made meaningful but I doubt it's possible in this forum with clowns like you perusing some agenda I can't work out.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 8, 2015)

.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 8, 2015)

Mr Retro said:


> There was a guy from Class War on The Daily Politics had this put to him but he had no coherent reply to this or anything else he was asked. If you are looking to him or people like him to organise anything the movement is fucked.


i thought his answers quite 'coherent' & don't believe a group like cw in the business of outlining their strategy on a show like the daily politics. ac gave reasonable and coherent answers to the questions an posed and while i might have answered them differently i thought he did well, not falling into traps an laid. being as no one bar ib out of cw has too much experience dealing with the media i am not zure what more you expected.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 8, 2015)

Mr Retro said:


> how the protest can be taken forward and made meaningfu


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 8, 2015)

Mr Retro said:


> Actually I have - see post 101. But you are more concerned with attacking me than addressing the point. In what way do you think he did a decent job? What well thought out coherent points do you think he was able to enlighten us with?
> 
> I'd love to discuss how the protest can be taken forward and made meaningful but I doubt it's possible in this forum with clowns like you perusing some agenda I can't work out.


no you wouldn't.

next.


----------



## brogdale (Nov 8, 2015)

Mr Retro said:


> I'd love to discuss how the protest can be taken forward and made meaningful but I doubt it's possible in this forum with clowns like you perusing some agenda I can't work out.


I'm wondering if this might be a bit too clownish for you, but are you suggesting that protest in, and of itself, lacks meaning...and that it must be possible for some instrumental meaning to be ascribed to it?


----------



## Red Sky (Nov 8, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> i thought his answers quite 'coherent' & don't believe a group like cw in the business of outlining their strategy on a show like the daily politics. ac gave reasonable and coherent answers to the questions an posed and while i might have answered them differently i thought he did well, not falling into traps an laid. being as no one bar ib out of cw has too much experience dealing with the media i am not zure what more you expected.



I thought he did well in not getting flustered but CW should have prepared him better. It's  not clear why CW were invited to speak on behalf of Anonymous - but at least it's one grass roots group being asked to represent another rather dragging Mr Brand in again to explain it all for us. It seemed to me that he wasn't primed with the points that CW wanted to make and was responding ad-hoc to the questions.


----------



## Mr Retro (Nov 8, 2015)

brogdale said:


> I'm wondering if this might be a bit too clownish for you, but are you suggesting that protest in, and of itself, lacks meaning...and that it must be possible for some instrumental meaning to be ascribed to it?


Not at all. But one of the posters here who was on the demo explained it lacked focus. My point is how it can gain that focus and support from the larger public? It won't be through the kind of people class war had on the daily politics. He is too easy to dismiss by the people that are needed to be won over.


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 8, 2015)

Red Sky said:


> I thought he did well in not getting flustered but CW should have prepared him better. It's  not clear why CW were invited to speak on behalf of Anonymous - but at least it's one grass roots group being asked to represent another rather dragging Mr Brand in again to explain it all for us. It seemed to me that he wasn't primed with the points that CW wanted to make and was responding ad-hoc to the questions.


Quite clear why he was invited to appear. They had his number in their contact list from his last colourful appearance on the show that gained them a lot of attention and social media interest.


----------



## Red Sky (Nov 8, 2015)

butchersapron said:


> Quite clear why he was invited to appear. They had his number in their contact list from his last colourful appearance on the show that gained them a lot of attention and social media interest .


 The first baby-steps towards professional punditry?


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 8, 2015)

Red Sky said:


> The first baby-steps towards professional punditry?


I doubt it in this case, but the pressures that often produce co-option/recuperation (celebrity/ego/the elevated role and position of the specialist) are very real.


----------



## Red Sky (Nov 8, 2015)

butchersapron said:


> Quite clear why he was invited to appear. They had his number in their contact list from his last colourful appearance on the show that gained them a lot of attention and social media interest.



Well fair play to CW for not sticking Ian Bone up. One answer to the problem you outline is to keep rotating spokespeople.


----------



## Maggot (Nov 8, 2015)

Whoever was selling those masks must have made a fortune.


----------



## Flanflinger (Nov 9, 2015)

Maggot said:


> Whoever was selling those masks must have made a fortune.



There's good money in selling masks to anti-capitalists, say capitalists


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 9, 2015)

JimW said:


> Perfectly possible they were ridden heedless of sharp objects.



That's pretty much what they were trained to do, not just by the OB, but by thousands of years of cavalry.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 9, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> who here do you believe to be a sun journalist?



DrRingDing, running a double-bluff.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 9, 2015)

Red Sky said:


> I thought he did well in not getting flustered but CW should have prepared him better. It's  not clear why CW were invited to speak on behalf of Anonymous - but at least it's one grass roots group being asked to represent another rather dragging Mr Brand in again to explain it all for us. It seemed to me that he wasn't primed with the points that CW wanted to make and was responding ad-hoc to the questions.



That's made me think of a neologism - Brandsplaining.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 9, 2015)

ViolentPanda said:


> That's made me think of a neologism - Brandsplaining.


only counts if you start of sane and then end up in the stoned rambling


----------



## cantsin (Nov 9, 2015)

Mr Retro said:


> Is that your genuine view? Is that somebody you would like defending your views or trying to get them across? If the answer is yes then there is no hope at all



didn't think the 'sweetheart' bit was great, but Clifford was sound again overall, i like the way he's instinctively, genuinely confrontational, rather than trying to get the 'occasional pet anarcho we'll wheel out ' gig.

As for your 'no hope at all' gubbins, no hope of what ? 'Winning the argument' with political media pros on the DP/ Brillo Pad etc ?

who gives a fuck ? As Clifford said, its just a lunchtime spectacle.


----------



## Citizen66 (Nov 9, 2015)

Mr Retro said:


> Is that your genuine view? Is that somebody you would like defending your views or trying to get them across? If the answer is yes then there is no hope at all





Erm no. I'm quite fine at expressing my own views. I wasn't aware that he was acting as my representative in that interview; just someone from Class War wheeled out to discuss the demonstration (which wasn't even organised by Class War). I thought he did a good job though; more so that he's ruffling your feathers.


----------



## Mr Retro (Nov 9, 2015)

Citizen66 said:


> Erm no. I'm quite fine at expressing my own views. I wasn't aware that he was acting as my representative in that interview; just someone from Class War wheeled out to discuss the demonstration (which wasn't even organised by Class War). I thought he did a good job though; more so that he's ruffling your feathers.


I've answered these points. But I don't think you really want a discussion so I'll leave ye to it


----------



## Citizen66 (Nov 9, 2015)

Mr Retro said:


> I've answered these points. But I don't think you really want a discussion so I'll leave ye to it



Answered what points? I was responding to you, not asking you questions.


----------



## Citizen66 (Nov 9, 2015)

And by responding, I'm discussing it; which exposes your rather bizarre claim that discussing it is something I don't want to do.


----------



## Jimmy Turr (Nov 12, 2015)

cantsin said:


> didn't think the 'sweetheart' bit was great, but Clifford was sound again overall, i like the way he's instinctively, genuinely confrontational, rather than trying to get the 'occasional pet anarcho we'll wheel out ' gig.
> 
> As for your 'no hope at all' gubbins, no hope of what ? 'Winning the argument' with political media pros on the DP/ Brillo Pad etc ?
> 
> who gives a fuck ? As Clifford said, its just a lunchtime spectacle.


His accent sounds faintly middle class.


----------



## Citizen66 (Nov 12, 2015)

The middle class have an accent?


----------



## Jimmy Turr (Nov 12, 2015)

Citizen66 said:


> The middle class have an accent?


Yes. It's a kind of middle class one.


----------



## Citizen66 (Nov 12, 2015)

Jimmy Turr said:


> Yes. It's a kind of middle class one.



They don't have regional dialects?


----------



## Jimmy Turr (Nov 12, 2015)

Citizen66 said:


> They don't have regional dialects?


No, just a middle class accent.


----------



## Citizen66 (Nov 12, 2015)




----------



## J Ed (Nov 13, 2015)

Jimmy Turr said:


> No, just a middle class accent.



Plenty of middle-class people with regional accents


----------



## Jimmy Turr (Nov 13, 2015)

A middle class accent is a middle class accent.


----------



## Citizen66 (Nov 13, 2015)

Maybe all middle class people come from the same village.


----------



## Jimmy Turr (Nov 13, 2015)

Go in any student pub. The neutral-to-posh range of voices of many of the little (fill in gap) is what I mean. Even the clearly thick ones have it.

I don't deny that some middle class people have regional accents but this is the one I could hear pushing it's way through the Class War spokesman's utterings.


----------



## Sweet FA (Nov 13, 2015)

You're talking about received pronunciation I think, (sort of English with no accent; supposedly BBC English). It's the 'standard' to which the mc aspire. My (very mc) grandparents used to tell me I was speaking 'lazily' if I missed word endings/added glottal stops/said 'yeah' in my Basildon accent. My other (very wc) grandparents would call me little lord fauntleroy if I minded all my ps & qs and 'could you please' etc. Most of us regulate our language/soften accents depending on who we're with/where we are, in order to better communicate.


----------



## keybored (Nov 13, 2015)

The mask slipped when he called that journo "sweetheart". Only posh people call each other that.


----------



## Sweet FA (Nov 13, 2015)

dp


----------



## Jimmy Turr (Nov 13, 2015)

Sweet FA said:


> You're talking about received pronunciation I think, (sort of English with no accent; supposedly BBC English). It's the 'standard' to which the mc aspire. My (very mc) grandparents used to tell me I was speaking 'lazily' if I missed word endings/added glottal stops/said 'yeah' in my Basildon accent. My other (very wc) grandparents would call me little lord fauntleroy if I minded all my ps & qs and 'could you please' etc. Most of us regulate our language/soften accents depending on who we're with/where we are, in order to better communicate.




I had a girlfriend in my youth who was sent to a private school on a scholarship. They tried to train her Manc accent out of her. I'm happy to say that they failed.

Some of the little bastards sounded like minor royalty, though.


----------



## Citizen66 (Nov 13, 2015)

He's from that middle class enclave of Dagenham.


----------



## Jimmy Turr (Nov 13, 2015)

Sweet FA said:


> You're talking about received pronunciation I think, (sort of English with no accent; supposedly BBC English). It's the 'standard' to which the mc aspire. My (very mc) grandparents used to tell me I was speaking 'lazily' if I missed word endings/added glottal stops/said 'yeah' in my Basildon accent. My other (very wc) grandparents would call me little lord fauntleroy if I minded all my ps & qs and 'could you please' etc. Most of us regulate our language/soften accents depending on who we're with/where we are, in order to better communicate.




I sometimes try to talk slowly and clearly to recently arrived east Europeans with bad English. They probably just think I'm a bit slow.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 13, 2015)

Jimmy Turr said:


> I had a girlfriend in my youth who was sent to a private school on a scholarship. They tried to train her Manc accent out of her. I'm happy to say that they failed.
> 
> Some of the little bastards sounded like minor royalty, though.


i've met dave douglass a few times, he sounds like miner royalty.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 13, 2015)

Jimmy Turr said:


> I sometimes try to talk slowly and clearly to recently arrived east Europeans with bad English. They probably just think I'm a bit slow.


do you increase the volume when you talk to them?


----------



## Jimmy Turr (Nov 13, 2015)

Citizen66 said:


> He's from that middle class enclave of Dagenham.


Explains the 'sweetheart.'


----------



## Citizen66 (Nov 13, 2015)

Jimmy Turr said:


> Explains the 'sweetheart.'



Background in drama and homosexuality.


----------



## Jimmy Turr (Nov 13, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> do you increase the volume when you talk to them?


No. My dad used to do that in Spain when I was a kid. He'd also try reversing the word order: 'Salted peanuts?' Blank. 'Peanuts salted!'*


*Yes, you really couldn't get peanuts in Spain circa 1980.


----------



## NoXion (Nov 13, 2015)

Sweet FA said:


> You're talking about received pronunciation I think, (sort of English *with no accent*; supposedly BBC English).



There's no such thing as "not having an accent". Every language ever spoken can have variations in intonation and emphasis, and none can claim to be universal. Everyone has an accent to somebody.


----------



## Sweet FA (Nov 13, 2015)

NoXion said:


> There's no such thing as "not having an accent". Every language ever spoken can have variations in intonation and emphasis, and none can claim to be universal. Everyone has an accent to somebody.


I mostly agree, hence 'sort of'; I should perhaps have said 'Standard English' or 'not attached to a specific region' (though then we'd get into RP being a standard 'southern England' accent).


----------

